
Show HN: Cashgram – Send a link to users to collect account details and pay - nafey
https://www.cashfree.com/cashgram
======
nafey
Hi, I am Nafey, an engineer at Cashfree (YC S17), and part of the team that
built Cashgram.

Cashgram is a weblink businesses can send users to collect account details
securely and make a payment. Send a Cashgram link to user. User enters bank
account number or PayTM details and receives money instantly.

We discovered the need for Cashgram when hiring for support we realised that
half their time was spent processing refunds for cash on delivery orders.
Unlike collecting money from users, sending money to users for refunds,
rewards, reimbursements requires coordination between multiple teams. This
ends up being a slow, error prone process. Businesses have to ask for a
customer's bank account details, card number over email, chat or phone which
also makes many customers uncomfortable.

Cashgram is being used by businesses to process refunds, distribute rewards in
gaming, payout marketing affiliates, reimburse expenses and as a substitute
for gift cards.

Features -

a) On-the-fly validation of customer provided details. Throws error in real-
time if they provide incorrect bank account number or UPI VPA.

b) Cashgrams are secured via OTP authentication.

c) Instant transfers.

d) Supports 4 popular modes to withdraw: Bank account number, UPI ID, PayTM
and Debit cards (issued in India).

e) Auto-expiry of Cashgram, if not redeemed by the prescribed time frame.

f) API support available.

Would love to answer your questions about Cashgram or anything on payments and
bank transfers.

